# [gelöst]openbox tastaturlayout kvm switch

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

ich hab einen desktoprechner und ein notebook über einen kvm switch an einem monitor und einer tastatur hängen. den desktoprechner hab ich frisch aufgesetzt mit gentoo + openbox. damit bei jeden login das tastaturlayout deutsch ist, hab ich "setkxbmap de" in die autostart eingetragen. das problem ist nur, jedes mal, wenn ich zwischen den beiden rechnern switche, ändert sich das layout wieder auf englisch. ich weiss nicht genau wo das problem liegt und wie ich dieses lösen kann. also bitte um hilfe  :Smile: 

dankeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Fri Mar 23, 2012 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maltinator

Der KVM switch trennt Tastatur, Maus und Monitor physisch von deinem Rechner, wenn du dann wieder zurückwechselst erscheinen die als neue Geräte und somit werden für die Tastatur Standardwerte geladen. die autostart.sh wird ja aber nur am Anfang ausgeführt. evtl lässt sich da über udev was tricksen ...

----------

## teddydeluxe

ah das könnte natürlich sein. hm...da muss ich mal schauen wie ich das lösen kann. danke schon mal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, eventuell ist es zunächst ausreichen den Standardwert von Xorg entsprechend global zu ändern - also zb etwas wie 

```
Option "XkbLayout" "de"
```

 in der xorg.conf auf dein gewünschtes Standard-Layout zu setzen?!

----------

## teddydeluxe

das ist bereits eingetragen, schafft leider auch keine abhilfe

----------

## Josef.95

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> das ist bereits eingetragen, schafft leider auch keine abhilfe

 

Das mag ja sein, doch wird es auch angewendet?

Siehe zb mit 

```
grep -i Layout /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## teddydeluxe

```
[    29.642] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    32.470] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.503] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.503] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.504] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.505] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    75.874] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    75.888] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    76.276] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

nein, es scheint nicht angewendet zu werden   :Smile:  wie kann ich das fixen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, wenn du den Eintrag in der config angibst und er dennoch nicht verwendet wird scheint ja was faul zu sein.

Wie genau hast du es denn gesetzt?

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich habe es einfach in die xorg.conf eingetragen

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" 

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier  "keyboard_all_de"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbLazout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"      

EndSection

```

----------

## Max Steel

im englishen Tastalayou tsind y und z vertauscht  :Wink:  Schau mal genau auf die XkbLazout Zeile.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ha so ein mist   :Very Happy:  sorry, mein fehler, jetzt funktioniert es auch wie es soll.

ich danke euch   :Very Happy: 

----------

